# Poll: Your favorite Beethoven Symphonies



## SixFootScowl

Please check off all your favorite Beethoven symphonies, whether it be only 1 or all nine. If you don't like any of them, this thread is not for you, so there is no "None of the Above" selection on purpose.

I started out with my vote for the typical greenhorn selection of 3, 5, 6, and 9. But that is where I am at.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

1 - 4


----------



## KenOC

I checked 'em all. Only honest answer, for me.


----------



## trazom

I voted for #4. It's the only one I regularly listen to.


----------



## Albert7

All of them because each has a unique fingerprint and story behind each. Beethoven never composed anything substandard.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I should note that even if you like all nine you don't necessarily have to pick all nine if a sub set comprises your favorites. It won't mean you don't like the others.


----------



## Guest

I picked 3, 5, 7, and 9, but honestly, the 7th is my standout favorite. Everybody loves the Kleiber recording for the 5th, but it is the 7th that I listen to the most.


----------



## GreenMamba

3, 5, 6, 7, and 9. Can't decide.


----------



## hpowders

My favorites are the Fourth and the Sixth.


----------



## nightscape

I voted for 3, 4, 5, 7, 9 as my favorites.


----------



## violadude

My favorites are the 3rd and 6th.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

My first two favorites are set in stone. After those two, there has been some rearranging from time to time.

9
5
7
3
4
6
8
2
1


----------



## mmsbls

The 9th has long been my favorite. After 9, maybe 7,5,3,8.


----------



## musicrom

I chose the odds, minus the first. The evens are great too, but I think they're not quite as interesting.


----------



## csacks

All of them!!!!
If you ask about favorites, 9, 7, 6, 5 and 3.


----------



## Art Rock

The sixth is my favourite, the fifth is for me essential as well. I would rank the 3d and 7th as "important" for me - meaning that I would probably buy them again should my CD collection vanish overnight.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

As of now, the current ranking of symphonies according to voters stands at

5
3,7 (tie)
6,9 (tie)
4
8
2
1


----------



## Skilmarilion

5, 6 and 7 are my biggest favourites.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I voted all, as it is a remarkably strong and consistent body of symphonies. I may be biased as Beethoven pulled me into Classical music but favourite = subjective opinion and I'm nothing if not honest.

What puzzles me is that Symphonies 1, 2, 4 & 8 seem to be overlooked so frequently.


----------



## Cosmos

I voted for all but the fourth. I've never been able to enjoy that one for some reason


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

Like a number of others I voted for them all. Had this thread appeared during the seventies and possibly into the early eighties I'd have picked number seven as my hands down ultimate favorite. But the days when I could be so preferential in regard to B's symphonies are long gone. I listen to the eighth least often of the nine, and for that reason thought to exclude it, but on reflection can't say I like it appreciably less than the others. Certainly when I do hear it it provides great enjoyment.


----------



## QuietGuy

9 absolutely. Then 5 & 6.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite Beethoven symphonies are No's. 4 and 6 for the present time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> My favorite Beethoven symphonies are No's. 4 and 6 for the present time.


I love no. 4, always have since I first ever heard it. No. 6 is very nice too....very very nice.


----------



## DavidA

Mine is no 6 I'm listening now!


----------



## scratchgolf

Current favorites and recordings

Symphony 6 - Bohm/Vienna
Symphony 9 - Fricsay/Berlin
Symphony 5 - Kleiber/Vienna
Symphony 7 - Karajan/Berlin
Symphony 2 - Szell/Cleveland
Symphony 3 - Szell/Cleveland
Symphony 1 - Karajan/Berlin
Symphony 4 - Bernstein/Vienna
Symphony 8 - Krips/London


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I love no. 4, always have since I first ever heard it. No. 6 is very nice too....very very nice.


Four is probably the most under-appreciated of the nine. Gorgeous slow movement and a fine perpetual motion finale.


----------



## Lord Lance

Ticked all of them except Pastorale-Sinfonie.....


----------



## DavidA

Any of the symphonies are marvellous in a decent performance and recording.


----------



## DeepR

Picked all the uneven ones but maybe I just haven't listened enough to the even ones.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Except for the 6th, the uneven numbered symphonies are running way ahead. I think it has already been well established in the music community that the odd number Beethoven symphonies are the most popular. So nothing new here, but we are having fun achieving nothing new.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Four is probably the most under-appreciated of the nine. Gorgeous slow movement and a fine perpetual motion finale.


I panicked! I attempted to like this post as it expressed my exact sympathies and then I realized I wrote it. So embarrassing. I thought the likes gizmo disappeared again!!


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Except for the 6th, the uneven numbered symphonies are running way ahead. I think it has already been well established in the music community that the odd number Beethoven symphonies are the most popular. So nothing new here, but we are having fun achieving nothing new.


Well there's no doubt the odds are the most popular.

It's almost like Beethoven had the uncanny foresight:

"I will write the odds for the masses on TC!!"

"I will write the evens for mein Freund, hpowders!"


----------



## Dustin

For me, the 6th symphony stands above the rest as my favorite. I just can't get enough of that joyous and triumphant 1st movement theme, followed by one of the most incredible slow movements ever. 

Slightly behind it but still in my "favorite" votes were the 3rd, 5th and 7th.


----------



## Iggy

9th, 7th and 5th for me. Although I have a special place for the 6th as well seeing that it was one of the first symphonies that I ever listened to and loved.


----------



## 20centrfuge

I never really loved number 6 until I performed it and then I just fell in love with it. Number 7 is fantastic as is number 9 and 3 is growing on me quite a lot.

I am sorry to say but no.5 has just been beat to death IMO.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

5, 7, and 9. Clichéd, maybe, but wonderful symphonies nonetheless.


----------



## Bluecrab

In descending order of preference: 7, 9, and 6.

7 is just such a fantastic work. I used to have von Karajan's version, but later got Masur's (because it included 4, also a fine work). It didn't take long at all for me to come to prefer Masur's interpretation.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I haven't listened much to the 1,2 and 4 so I can't remember what they sound like. I'm going to have to do something about that. My firm favourite is the 9th, but I also love the 5th and 6th. And the 3rd.


----------



## Becca

As usual ) I am in the majority ... as much as I like all of them, I would probably pick the 8th as my favourite. After that I would have a hard time choosing between the 4, 6 & 7


----------



## KenOC

Ludwig didn't write any dogs!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

KenOC said:


> Ludwig didn't write any dogs!


Damn right!!!!!!!


----------



## Becca

KenOC said:


> Ludwig didn't write any dogs!











...............


----------



## Il_Penseroso

1, 5, 6, 8 and 9 for me, various recordings...


----------



## DavidA

I've just got Beethoven's 6th conducted by Bohm. Really is good! Renewing my love of it - not that it needed renewing. My favourite symphony by anyone! Good old Luigi!


----------



## FrankF

I love them all - how can anyone not. But as far as favorites go I'd have to say 4, 5, 7, 9


----------



## Revel

I love them all. #6 Pastorale, in particular. I'm also on a #8 kick right now. Favorite recordings of #8 are Otmar Suitner with Staatskapelle Berlin and Herbert Blomstedt with Dresden Staatskapelle.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

My list has changed, due to my increased appreciation and love for the 6th and 8th symphonies. While I've often criticized the mistaken idea that Beethoven only sounds one way, I admit that I myself have had problems understanding the Beethoven symphonies that didn't sound like "typical" Beethoven (mistaken notion that it is). You know, energetic, heroic, triumphant, etc. That misguided idea that there's only one Beethoven, not even within the symphonic genre is there only one Beethoven! Once you hear the chamber music, you realize he covers the entire spectrum, but that's a discussion for another thread! 

1. No. 9
2. No. 5
3. No. 7
4. No. 6
5. No. 3
6. No. 8
7. No. 2
8. No. 4
8. No. 1


----------



## Woodduck

I love #6 more than any other. The "Pastoral" is earthly magic, the most happiness- and gratitude-to-life-inducing music imaginable. Whenever we think of Beethoven's scowling face we need to listen to this. Geniuses are often difficult and unhappy people. We are reminded, when we hear music like this, that it can't be easy for a great soul to occupy a little hunk of flesh and deal with the trivialities and frustrations of everyday life in the world. Here Beethoven puts on his hat and coat, walks out into the clean air of nature, takes a deep breath, and exhales sheer beauty.


----------



## hpowders

Revel said:


> I love them all. #6 Pastorale, in particular. I'm also on a #8 kick right now. Favorite recordings of #8 are Otmar Suitner with Staatskapelle Berlin and Herbert Blomstedt with Dresden Staatskapelle.


Agreed on the Pastorale-for me Beethoven at his most inspired.


----------



## hapiper

I feel like one of the herd, I picked 3, 5, 6, 7 ,9 like so many others did. If I had to pick just one, it would be No. 9 with 6 and 7 running a tie for second depending on what mood I am in. When ever I have a crappy day I put on the Pastoral and sit back to relax, it always works.


----------



## Steve Wright

Reading this with interest as I am just learning my way around Beethoven's symphonies. I am doing a lot of second-hand buying on Amazon and have recently acquired:

3 - Karajan/BPO
3 & 8 - Wand/NDSO
4 & 6 - Walter/Columbia
5 & 7 - Kleiber / VPO
6 - Bohm / VPO (with Schubert 5)

Very much enjoying them all in their different ways. 
Actually really liking 4 and 8, perhaps partly because they were both completely new discoveries. But also I hear a lovely melodic thread in both - similar to an all-time favourite of mine, Brahms 2.
Pastoral is lovely - one for drives out in the country, again like Brahms 2. 5 and 7 are both thrilling and in their slower movements deeply moving. 3 I haven't really got to know yet, I must admit.
I know this is heresy but I have no plans yet to get to know no.9 - somehow the bombast and the Ode to Joy appeal to me less. Or perhaps I just want to wait till I am ready. But I am sure I am missing out on a lot there and will come to it soon.
For very different reasons, I have no immediate plans to get to know 1 and 2 - should I?


----------



## hpowders

I'm kinda different I guess. My favorites are 4 and 6.


----------



## double

In order:
9-5-2-6-7


----------



## Albert7

Also we kinda forgot about Beethoven's hypothetical 10th Symphony.






So we should add that one to the list.


----------



## ArtMusic

I picked 4, 5 and 6. My overall favorite is 6, by far his most lyrical and intimate.


----------



## Polyphemus

7 & 8 Try Haitink's live LSO recording for number 7, blistering.


----------



## vis756

Eroica without a doubt, especially the fugato section of the funeral march. It takes wing and just FLIES. I've been listening to it for 45 years and can never have enough of it. Next for me is 4, then 8. Have never really come to grips with 6 but like 1 and 2. Need to be in the mood to listen to 5, 7 and 9, great as they are (sounds heretical I know).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I voted for 2, 4, 5 and 7, but I like all of them.


----------



## MagicMark

So far it is the 7th for me.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Love them all, but 3,5 and 9 are my top 3.


----------



## arnerich

My vote is for the ninth


----------



## Olias

This movie made me love the 3rd on an entirely new level:


----------



## Pugg

Six for the eternal hope and then ; 4-7- 8 -9 -5 -2-1 .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I only picked no. 3, but it's a while since I listened to it and I also enjoy them all. I spent some time a while ago listening to nr. 1 & 2 which I haven't done before in my 46 years... (There's quite a lot to listen to)


----------



## Weird Heather

The overall quality level of Beethoven's work is quite high, so I find it difficult to pick favorites, and my favorites tend to change over time. The ones I have listened to the most over the last year or so have been 4, 5, and 9, so I picked those. No. 4 tends to be overshadowed by the weightier Nos. 3 and 5, but it exhibits Beethoven's usual craftsmanship, and its exuberance is infectious. No. 5 is interesting in the way that it builds a huge structure out of tiny building blocks. No. 9 is simply unique; nobody but Beethoven could have pulled off such a wild experiment to such great success.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Weird Heather said:


> The overall quality level of Beethoven's work is quite high, so I find it difficult to pick favorites, and my favorites tend to change over time. The ones I have listened to the most over the last year or so have been 4, 5, and 9, so I picked those. No. 4 tends to be overshadowed by the weightier Nos. 3 and 5, but it exhibits Beethoven's usual craftsmanship, and its exuberance is infectious. No. 5 is interesting in the way that it builds a huge structure out of tiny building blocks. No. 9 is simply unique; nobody but Beethoven could have pulled off such a wild experiment to such great success.


Yes #4 is a gem!


----------



## EarthBoundRules

The _Eroica_ trumps all else for me.


----------



## Metronom

I chose the 5th, 7th and 9th, the last of which I had an immense pleasure of listening to live just a few hours ago.
The 3rd, even though I acknowledge it to be an important work of symphonic art, I never got to like fully, maybe not having found a recording which would truly satisfy me.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Metronom said:


> I chose the 5th, 7th and 9th, the last of which I had an immense pleasure of listening to live just a few hours ago.
> The 3rd, even though I acknowledge it to be an important work of symphonic art, I never got to like fully, maybe not having found a recording which would truly satisfy me.


Which recordings have you listened to for the Eroica? For me, it took Zinman and Gardiner's performances for it to really click with me. Karajan's 1963 performance was fine and all, but didn't completely sell me. In addition to Zinman/Gardiner, if HIP (Gardiner) or HIP-inspired (Zinman) isn't your thing, try Bernstein's performance on Sony with the New York Philharmonic, my other favorite recording.


----------



## DavidA

Gardiner is not bad at all - perhaps the best HIP - I have Norrington too but he seems to bound by the metronome.
Karajan's three Eriocas from 1963, 1977 and 1982 are all superb in their slightly different ways.
Klemperer has a great funeral march but the first movement is hardly allegro con brio
Chailly always sounds rushed to me.
Beecham is a lovely performance of the Eroica


----------



## KenOC

I agree about Gardiner's Beethoven -- in some symphonies. Listen to the first movement of his 5th. It's downright terrifying. A great 2nd as well, and a very fine 9th, as you might expect from his Missa, especially the newer version.


----------



## DavidA

KenOC said:


> I agree about Gardiner's Beethoven -- in some symphonies. Listen to the first movement of his 5th. It's downright terrifying. A great 2nd as well, and a very fine 9th, as you might expect from his Missa, especially the newer version.


What I miss is the truly Beethovian phrasing which men like Karajan and Klemperer were masters of. You see this in the 3rd. Speed is not necessarily excitement. The 9th has a very fine finale but the slow movement is skated over.
The Missa is superbly sung but somehow misses the spiritual dimension.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I don't know Gardiner's Missa Solemnis but, on a related issue, that's the exact same problem I have with his Bach, which is so lauded by so many.


----------



## Merl

DiesIraeCX said:


> Which recordings have you listened to for the Eroica? For me, it took Zinman and Gardiner's performances for it to really click with me. Karajan's 1963 performance was fine and all, but didn't completely sell me. In addition to Zinman/Gardiner, if HIP (Gardiner) or HIP-inspired (Zinman) isn't your thing, try Bernstein's performance on Sony with the New York Philharmonic, my other favorite recording.


I've always rated Gardiner's set highly. It's the rhythms and sonics throughout his set that won me over. There are a great many excellent Eroicas out there apart from Gardiner, though. Mackerras, Szell, Pletnev, Karajan (all three of the BPO readings are similarly excellent) and Solti have given us exemplary Eroicas. For me, no-one makes the Eroica sound as exciting as Solti (from a particularly thrilling and well-played cycle) but there are few real duds out there. I've never liked Bernstein's Beethoven much (some love it) but Zinman is very good. I never used to rate Zinman's set and found it positively disappointing, when I bought it, but recently I've revisited it and I'm glad I did, as it it's a real grower. I understand why some people baulk at the Chailly set as some movements are a little brisk but I only find this is a problem in symphonies 5&6. For me, all the other symphonies benefit from it (especially a gripping 3rd, a thrilling 7th and a glorious 9th) and he doesn't always keep up the pace, rather he makes judgements on what he feels will work for each movement. It's a 'marmite' set but it's never dull. We all have our favourites. If you want to hear someone murder the Eroica just listen to Fedoseyev or Vanska* (very poor / boring accounts). They will make you appreciate the good ones.

*I actually like the Vanska set but it's a poor account of the 3rd.


----------



## DavidA

Merl said:


> I've always rated Gardiner's set highly. It's the rhythms and sonics throughout his set that won me over. There are a great many excellent Eroicas out there apart from Gardiner, though. Mackerras, Szell, Pletnev, Karajan (all three of the BPO readings are similarly excellent) and Solti have given us exemplary Eroicas. For me, no-one makes the Eroica sound as exciting as Solti (from a particularly thrilling and well-played cycle) but there are few real duds out there. I've never liked Bernstein's Beethoven much (some love it) but Zinman is very good. I never used to rate Zinman's set and found it positively disappointing, when I bought it, but recently I've revisited it and I'm glad I did, as it it's a real grower. I understand why some people baulk at the Chailly set as *some movements are a little brisk* but I only find this is a problem in symphonies 5&6. For me, all the other symphonies benefit from it (especially a gripping 3rd, a thrilling 7th and a glorious 9th) and he doesn't always keep up the pace, rather he makes judgements on what he feels will work for each movement. It's a 'marmite' set but it's never dull. We all have our favourites. If you want to hear someone murder the Eroica just listen to Fedoseyev or Vanska* (very poor / boring accounts). They will make you appreciate the good ones.
> 
> *I actually like the Vanska set but it's a poor account of the 3rd.


That is an understatement!


----------



## Merl

DavidA said:


> That is an understatement!


Like you say, DavidA, for some Chailly's cycle seems a bit hurried but others find it invigorating. Like Norrington (and Klemperer at the other end of the scale) it's a question of how you like your Beethoven. I agree with you that I think Chailly takes 5&6 too fast but I really enjoy his 7th and many of his other readings are not anywhere near as fast as those. I like a whole range of Beethoven recordings and, apart from the ultra slow readings (Klemperer and Walter spring to mind), I find great things in many accounts. One of my favourite complete sets is still Blomstedt and his 'traditional' tempi make for just as good an experience. Really depends what I'm in the mood for. Solti and Tremblay are hardly slouches in this repertoire but both turn in very good cycles, yet I can happily listen to Asahina, who is at the slower end of the spectrum.


----------

